# Norco aber welches genau?



## LostLyrics (22. September 2014)

Hallo mein Bruder und ich haben günstig diesen Rahmen gekauft.  Meine Frage ist welcher Rahmen ist das genau ich denke an einen Norco Shore 2 von ca 2006 oder 2007? Welche Teile also vor allem Gabel und Dämpfer würdet ihr mir für einen Neuaufbau empfehlen?  Hab leider keine Ahnung für welche Gabel der Rahmen ausgelegt ist. 

Dankeschön für die Hilfe


----------



## Spielzeug (22. September 2014)

Soweit man auf den Bildern erkennen kann ist es ein 2006er Rahmen. Da fehlt aber der Umlenkhebel von der Dämpferbefestigung. Ohne die wird es schwer den Rahmen wieder aufzubauen. 

Teileliste bekommt ihr vom Norco Archiv. Allerding geht das nur bis 2007 aber das 2006 unterscheidend sich nicht gross vom 2007 Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostLyrics (22. September 2014)

Dankeschön dann werd ich mal gucken hoffentlich finde ich was.


----------



## LostLyrics (28. September 2014)

Gibt es noch Ersatzteile für das Shore 3 von 2006?  Ich suche noch die Schrauben für den Umlenkhebel des Hinterbaus und einen Steuersatz (11/8 oder Tapered weiss ich noch nicht.) 
Leider bring ich die Schalen des alten Steuersatzes nicht raus (habe Angst etwas kaputt zu machen) gibts da vielleicht einen Tipp/Trick?


----------

